# Topping a plant to clone??



## noelk (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi all,I have a couple of questions,i want to know if i top a plant can i use the top part to clone a new plant instead of wasting it?? Also i am growing in 40 liter pots and my plants are already ha lf a foot tall,I know that they wont start to flower until august, if they become really big say 6 or 7 foot when they start to flower ,will that affect the flowering period and cuantety of flowers if the pot becomes to small? or will they just flower and flower regardless if they are root bound, i was told that it is important that they are not root bound in the veggie stage,please advise.thanks a lot .Here is a photo of 1 of my babys


----------



## leelow (Apr 26, 2007)

you can top your plant now, with no drawbacks.  You will get 2 cola's instead of one. and yes you can clone it, make sure to trim off bottom growth off the cuttin and also trim your fan tips to slow tranpiration. see big daddys clone guide, its great. also you dont want your plant to be rootbound at any time, but you should still get good bud as long as you feed and water properly. It will take much more time and care if they are rootboud(daily waterings). I have succesfully flowered indicas in 4 inch pots.  I would recomend 3-5 gallon pots or bags for optimal root growth and flowering.good luck, good growing.


----------



## noelk (Apr 27, 2007)

THanks leeelow.thats what i needed to know,evrey day i become more expert at this growing thing,ill check out big daddys clone guide, and let you know how i get on.You poeple are the beez neez


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 27, 2007)

hey bro good luck with the toping of ur plant. heres a link with some info for u
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7238
oh by the way nice plant


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 28, 2007)

I dont think those are 40 liter pots that would be around ten gallon looks more like 4 liter one gallon pots.  My bad if im mistaken. Slim


----------



## noelk (May 2, 2007)

Your mistaken bro,the pots are def 40 liter,but what the hell,whose talken about pots


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 2, 2007)

leelow, mine are that size and i was just lookin for that info so cheers.
and noelk theres no way thats a 9 gallon pot, your plants about 8" tall right? and so is your pot. so id say 4litres, 5 max.

sorry to be a pain in the *** 85CANNABLISS


----------



## noelk (May 4, 2007)

Well looks like ive started a debate on the size of my pots, but anyhow from the foto you cannot really appreciate  the size of them,but i know they are much bigger,on the inside of it it says 40liters so HA HA.Anyway now the BIg problem i have is that this morning i saw 2 or 3 sacs on the stalk that tell me i have a male plant or rather 3 out of 5 plants. DISASTER cojones.Now what i cannot understand is that the plants are 7 or 8 weeks old and the day night ratio is 13 1/2_11 1/2 so how can  they start to flower????They have been reared outside completely under normal conditions they started life with a 12 and a half  hour day ,like i said before the plants are really big,some leafs are the size of a half sheet of A4 ,and on the whole plant there are only those sacs. Please advise,Ill send some fotos as soon as. Thanks.


----------



## gardenandcats (May 4, 2007)

For pot size the rule of thumb is 1 gallon per month so by the 5th month they should be in a 5 gallon pot..


----------



## MJ20 (May 4, 2007)

85 is right...there's NO WAY that little pot can be 40 litres..that pot would be as big as my gas tank and probably 2/3 the size of a GMC's if it was 40 litres  If you started them @ 12/12 all the way to "Flower"..then my guess is they would flower early anyways..locally, we have a constant 12/12 light schedule and plants flower earlier.


----------



## BSki8950 (May 4, 2007)

if ur plant is half a foot tall then how are they 40 litres ???


----------



## noelk (May 4, 2007)

Well,here we go again,first of the fastidious pots,well i have to make clear the brown pots are  40ltr as i reckoned ,with so much doubt about today i went to the garden center where i bought them and they ARE 40ltr and the black pots are 50ltr,if it bugs you,,, tough :Well here are the fotos of the plants and as i can make out there are a few sacs spattered about the stalk but no clusters.Could it be possible that it is a hermie?Ithink the foto 3 is female???   but no flowers .any way what do you reckon?? CHEERS


----------



## Burner420 (May 4, 2007)

the first two and the last two are male its possible the third is female a nother week or so should tell ya !!!!!! who cares about the pots bigger is better !!!!!


----------



## noelk (May 5, 2007)

thats what i figured ,so ill have no problem that the males will affect the 
other plants while i wait to see if they are females?I have 2 possible females left so heres hopping.Of the 10 seeds i bought only 6 germinated and it looks bad from those that germinated.Have to start again.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 5, 2007)

Hi folks, some of you seem to have gotten side tracked.

40 liters = 10.5 gallons.

The pots he's using are really nice large pots as you can see in some of the pics. 

10.5 gallons is an absolutely GREAT size for a container.

Good luck to you noelk. Those plants are looking great!

Sometimes, it's helpful to those who are looking at photos if you put a measuring stick or a pack of cigs next to your container. Relative size is obvious to everyone that way.

If you wish to top your plants and grow the cuttings into clones, I would suggest that you follow these simple rules:

1. Take a 4 to 6 inch cutting. That's 10 to 15 cm.

2. Trim all but two of the largest fan leaves from it. This, as leelow says, will slow transpiration down and let the plant concentrate on root growth instead of trying to support a bunch of leaf.

3. Have your container ready. It should have no light in the area that the roots will develop.

4. Hold the cutting under water and make the last cut to it's stem on a 45 degree angle. This opens the inside pulp of the stem as much as possible for water intake and by doing this under water, you prevent the chance of an air embolism that could block the passage of water into the plant.

5. The water mix should contain rooting hormone and a good anti-fungal.

Roots should appear in about 10 to 15 days and grow rapidly.

That's it man. If you do this correctly, you'll have thriving, healthy plants.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## noelk (May 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot sb,it looks like youve killed 2 birds with 1 stone,im waiting a while before i top the plant because i dont know for sure if the other 2 are females, im praying that they are,ill post when i get  through that stage, Your info is great so lets dee how it goes ,See you later man


----------

